# Lost power to two Rooms and Cannot Get it Back



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

You made the comment about a room mate. Do you own this house?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

A connection somwhere has probably come loose.

You snould measure the voltage between hot and neutral at various points along the circuit. Start at the panel, hot is the screw on the breaker and neutral is the strip with all the white wires.Note that the circuit wires or cable daisy chains from one outlet to the next. It is possible the the loose connection is where a wire connects to the last good receptacle along the daisy chain and continues on to the next receptacle.


----------



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

Actually, you need a guy to come in to find this problem!...Maybe an Electric type guy.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

AllanJ said:


> A connection somwhere has probably come loose.
> 
> You snould measure the voltage between hot and neutral at various points along the circuit. Start at the panel, hot is the screw on the breaker and neutral is the strip with all the white wires.Note that the circuit wires or cable daisy chains from one outlet to the next. It is possible the the loose connection is where a wire connects to the last good receptacle along the daisy chain and continues on to the next receptacle.


 It's an AFCI breaker.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

The fact that the heavy load made the lights dim,
Means you have a current limit somewhere,
Or you had, now its completely open circuit,
Look for loose connections or damaged cables.
If you know where the cables are routed,
Then check at each end of each run,
You will soon find where the O / C is.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

Wild guess here. Backstab outlets. tic-tracer should get to the last one with power. :whistling2:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

From time to time I know the AFCI breakers can go bad which I have dealted before in state side before I went to France and most common cuprit to kill the AFCI breaers is surge. second common cuprit is loose connection on AFCI's

Before I can give you more testing on them what brand name the breaker it is due there is couple verison of the way to do the test on them.

However did you push the breaker to off postion and push it little more to set it in then back on if so when go on do it stay on or quickly trip off or make noise when you try to turn it on if stay on and did you try to hit the test button on the AFCI breaker to see that work ?

There is only couple thing you can do is check for loose connection at the receptale or switch box depending on how it ran.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Zinge (Aug 7, 2011)

frenchelectrican said:


> However did you push the breaker to off postion and push it little more to set it in then back on if so when go on do it stay on or quickly trip off or make noise when you try to turn it on if stay on and did you try to hit the test button on the AFCI breaker to see that work ?


I did turn it all the way off. I mean, I jabbed it pretty hard to the off to make sure it would reset. I pushed it over to ON and it just stayed there. I didn't hear anything outside of the initial CLICK from it going to the on position. I did not try hitting the TEST button as I don't really know what that will do. I'm mostly worried about starting a fire by constantly switching it back and forth.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

brric said:


> It's an AFCI breaker.


Next increment in the test procedure would be measuring voltage between hot terminal of breaker and neutral terminal of breaker (where white wire of the circuit in question is attached).


----------

